# 11k on the Routan & scheduled an appointment for brakes



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Our 2011 Routan has been starting to get the brake shudder, I think the rear rotors are done. Issues started at 10k and now at 11k and it is getting bad. Wonder how this will play out with the dealer. 

Also had the oil change done at 8k and the oil light just came back on. Per the manual the van should be going farther than 3k intervals, did the dealer do something with the reminder?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

That sucks. I haven't paid extremely close attention to the MY in all the brake threads here, but I was hoping that Chrycho fixed the problem with the mid-model "refresh" with the 2011 MY. Thought (or was hoping) it was just the '09 and '10 MY that had the problems.

Interestingly, on the Chryco side the '08 MY was excluded from the warranty extension as the problem surfaced after a slight engineering design change to the brake system beginning with the '09 MY. Not sure what the change was though.


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have only 6500k or so miles so I don't have any input on the brakes.. Check the manual for the proceedure to shut off the oil light. Mine came on at about 3k and I shut it off. I'm sticking with the 8K mile change schedule as directed by the dealer.

I just had them do the scheduled maintainence at 6 months with 6350 miles on it. I was told it is now 8k or 8 months and provided a printout from VW. Anyone getting the same thing for the '11 or '12?


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

kat505 said:


> I have only 6500k or so miles so I don't have any input on the brakes.. Check the manual for the proceedure to shut off the oil light. Mine came on at about 3k and I shut it off. I'm sticking with the 8K mile change schedule as directed by the dealer.
> 
> I just had them do the scheduled maintainence at 6 months with 6350 miles on it. I was told it is now 8k or 8 months and provided a printout from VW. Anyone getting the same thing for the '11 or '12?


first oil change done @ 8000 (pads and rotors changed as well), next schedule maintenance @ 16000.... Looks like this is the rule.
the service light did come on @ 3000 but the dealership just shut it off... Oh, I have a 2011


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Hopefully once we bring the van in next week they can reprogram the light to come back on around 8k give or take, I guess resetting it would not be too bad. 

Now I really hope they give me new brakes all around so I can make it another 10k or more. At that point I will decide to upgrade and maybe there will be a way to install the bigger HD brakes that are coming on the Town and Country vans with the 17inch wheels.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

juvefan20 said:


> Hopefully once we bring the van in next week they can reprogram the light to come back on around 8k give or take, I guess resetting it would not be too bad.
> 
> Now I really hope they give me new brakes all around so I can make it another 10k or more. At that point I will decide to upgrade and maybe there will be a way to install the bigger HD brakes that are coming on the Town and Country vans with the 17inch wheels.


There is no way to reprogram the OCI, they probably just didn't set it right. You owners manual will tell you how.

Tell them the brakes shake at highway speeds--if not I'll be you get the "could not duplicate" scenario. You need to stress it's at highway speeds when you feel it the worst, they won't road test at highway speeds if your in a rural area. Been there done that! You should also be covered until 36K. Our dealer has always been good on replacing them for free. The one time they tried to get me to bite on paying, that's when I told them that CHrysler and Dodge extended their brake warranties up to 36K. Then I asked/told them, "this is a Chrysler, right?". Picked the van up, no charge.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Thanks for the info on the highway speed, we really do feel it the most when bringing the car down to speed from 50 and up.

As for the free brakes I will take this set since I feel I am kinda owed them since they are so poor in design and maybe they will actually last (don't really have high hopes). In the future though I am really hoping to get some larger rotors on there if I can w/o totally breaking the bank or at least go the EBC route that has been posted. 

I will follow-up next week when we bring the van in, we did not have time unfortunately to do it this week.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

Just some info, their is a technical bulletin for 2009-2012 Routan change oil light. If the light comes on during your warranty, VW is required to change the oil no matter when your last service was. The dealer should not reset the light. My change oil light came on twice in between my regular service schedule. The dealer showed me the tech. bulletin and changed the oil.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Isn't the oil change monitoring system based on duty cycle? Did something change with the '11 model year (other than the motor, lol)? The '09-'10 (either motor) had a variable OCI, with a max 6k miles. With the Pentastar motor in 2011, didn't Chryco just push the max interval to 8k miles, but otherwise it is still variable OCI monitored by the onboard computer system based on duty cycle calcs? If so, there's nothing to worry about. You change the oil within 500 miles of the oil change light illuminating, but no more than 8k miles. The dealership should know that. You don't push it to 8k miles if the computer lights up at 5k miles...you go get it changed immediately after the light comes on (within 500 miles).


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Zambee500 said:


> Isn't the oil change monitoring system based on duty cycle? Did something change with the '11 model year (other than the motor, lol)? The '09-'10 (either motor) had a variable OCI, with a max 6k miles. With the Pentastar motor in 2011, didn't Chryco just push the max interval to 8k miles, but otherwise it is still variable OCI monitored by the onboard computer system based on duty cycle calcs? If so, there's nothing to worry about. You change the oil within 500 miles of the oil change light illuminating, but no more than 8k miles. The dealership should know that. You don't push it to 8k miles if the computer lights up at 5k miles...you go get it changed immediately after the light comes on (within 500 miles).


You sir are 100% correct. It factors in remote starts, idle time, short trip intervals etc..... It typically will come on early in the first OCI and "should" be close to recommended OCI. Our 2010 comes on about 250 miles before the OCI.



juvefan20 said:


> As for the free brakes I will take this set since I feel I am kinda owed them since they are so poor in design and maybe they will actually last (don't really have high hopes). In the future though I am really hoping to get some larger rotors on there if I can w/o totally breaking the bank or at least go the EBC route that has been posted.


We got two replacement sets, so that was the originals PLUS two more full sets. Our first set lasted like 8-9K, then our first replacement set lasted the same, and finally our second replacement set lasted about 11-12K tops. I'm now on my own, I tried to get a set covered at our 36K check up, but they couldn't duplicate the problem. I politely took that as I was done with the freebies. So, now It's run then till the pads are smoked and get all new all the way around--aftermarket brakes. Unless I can figure out how to put some SRT-8 brakes from a Jeep on it. CHedman13 also told me that the new Durangos have the 5X127 bolt pattern so they could be a possibility, but more than likely they share the Jeep Cherokee brakes. Hey, no matter what, I still love this van, the brakes were the only real issue we had with it and I knew this going into the purchase.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

58kafer said:


> You sir are 100% correct. It factors in remote starts, idle time, short trip intervals etc..... It typically will come on early in the first OCI and "should" be close to recommended OCI. Our 2010 comes on about 250 miles before the OCI.


Engine hours and start-ups/short intervals are so much more important than mileage. I guess before computers could monitor such things, it was just easier for car-owners to track by mileage. In any event, 6k (or 8k) miles is nothing with modern oils and additive packages for "regular" driving habits.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

My '09 4.0 came set for a 3k oil change interval. The dealer wanted to reset it to the factory recommended 6k, but I asked him to leave it alone. It comes on consistently at about 2800 miles and I change the oil and reset the OCI every 3k - perfect.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

NCrsx said:


> Just some info, their is a technical bulletin for 2009-2012 Routan change oil light. If the light comes on during your warranty, VW is required to change the oil no matter when your last service was. The dealer should not reset the light. My change oil light came on twice in between my regular service schedule. The dealer showed me the tech. bulletin and changed the oil.



Do you have a copy or know where to get a copy of the bulletin?


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

rmilchman said:


> Do you have a copy or know where to get a copy of the bulletin?


You might have to get it through your dealer. I watched my service tech. pull the bulletin up on his computer which did say change the oil if the light comes on for 2009-2012 Routan for all engine types.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Service Update:

Per the TSB out on these vans my oil and filter were changed. 

Due to the vibration when braking the dealer detected my front rotors were out of round and replaced with new pads.

Overall I had a great experience, I think this has to do with the fact that my dealer is under new management as of this week. :thumbup:The dealer is VW of East Rochester. It used to be Vincent VW which was a total joke but there is all new staff there and the owners are premises right now so I am sure that is helping.


----------

